# Why are my buds light and airy instead of thick and full? HELP!



## raddstar

this is the first time that I have grown indoors and I found my buds to be light and airy instead of full and thick as my plants were in the summer. What am I doing wrong??? Please all advice welcome


----------



## the chef

Dunno had some buds that were like that they were very good!


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Ho N,

   Sadly, the reason is simply not enough lumens. Lots of us have done this too so don't feel like your special. My first indoor grow was so bad, I almost said forget it all. However, a few benevolent souls here came to my rescue, and pointed out my goof.

 I have since then explored LED's, CFL's, HPS is what you need for flowering. The other lights are usually great for the vegging part, but you really need the serious light of an HPS to kick them buds into high gear and grow thick and heavy.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## the chef

That explians my very first grow thanks king! Things have improved since then.


----------



## 2Dog

I also find that sativa bud tends to be more airy and indica more dense..dont know if that has anythign to do with it or if you are growing a different strain now or the same one..I was sad when I compared my dense pk to my more airy bubblegum grown under the same light (the sun)..


----------



## Locked

raddstar said:
			
		

> this is the first time that I have grown indoors and I found my buds to be light and airy instead of full and thick as my plants were in the summer. What am I doing wrong??? Please all advice welcome



Why don't you break down your grow for us...strain, soil/hydro, lights, nutes etc....

Most likely it is lack of lumens but it cld be a hvy or full sativa strain you are growing...their buds are usually light and airy...


----------



## the chef

Just wanted to throw in a but.....you can grow dense dank buds with cfl's.


----------



## flaboy88

the chef said:
			
		

> Just wanted to throw in a but.....you can grow dense dank buds with cfl's.



chef goes hard for them cfl's.. lol.. nice buds chef, hows the smoke?


----------



## the chef

Sweet and slow burning! Was raised to stick with ur guns!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Just wanted to throw in a but.....you can grow dense dank buds with cfl's.



chef stop showin off your buds like that...you think you can just whip that lethal weapon out like that...geez


----------



## 2Dog

chefy you should know what the bud porn does to the hamster... :hubba:


----------



## flaboy88

i sure do love me some dank slow burning bud.. sensi star has never ceased to amaze me when packin a bowl how long it burns for.. :bong2:


----------



## Locked

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> i sure do love me some dank slow burning bud.. sensi star has never ceased to amaze me when packin a bowl how long it burns for.. :bong2:



Me and the wife are smoking Sensi Star x Chemdog d....I love this smoke....perfect blend of head/body high for me...


----------



## the chef

Hehehehe!:evil:


----------



## flaboy88

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Me and the wife are smoking Sensi Star x Chemdog d....I love this smoke....perfect blend of head/body high for me...



that stuff looks quite delicious.. i saw some pics of that sexy thing in your journal.. nice buds


----------



## lowrydergrower775

chef are you all cfl? i have alot of hps systems but i have a couple boxes around the house that would do good with cfl's in there but i have never grown with them before and am uncertain if i can turn out a good crop with them. In a confined space i would think that would be when cfl's would maximize their potential right? I have a couple 2x2x2 and one 3x3x3 and i was honestly thinking of sticking maybe 150-200 watts in each if i could. Do you think this would be a good idea?


----------



## the chef

Every grow journal i've done to date since july of 09 has been with cfl's from start to finish! Ryder that will work! Had a diy veg box i built when i started that was around those demensions, the thing is good vent and a good fan in the right place!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

mmm i will have to read through all your journals tonight , what exactly is overkill with those size boxes talking cfl i mean with right ventillation of course thats no problem. I don't know why i have always liked to over kill everything when it comes to lighting


----------



## the chef

Dunno dictated how many bulbs by heat. Had up to 8 27 watters at one time. Good fer veg and a great starter box fer auto's but that's about it. Sometimes i wonder if you can actually have too much light.....on the third day he said let there be light,....and he saw that this was goooooooood!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Dunno dictated how many bulbs by heat. Had up to 8 27 watters at one time. Good fer veg and a great starter box fer auto's but that's about it. Sometimes i wonder if you can actually have too much light.....on the third day he said let there be light,....and he saw that this was goooooooood!



On the 4th he said let there be rock!!!!:holysheep::hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

Well i won't have many lights in there, I will be using the 100 watt cfl's rated over 10,000 lumens each i was thinking two of those in each box. That's over 20,000 lumens in that little box and a 150 watt hps put out about 16,000 and i know the light intensity is different between the two lights but i sorta figured with the light being confined in a space like those would make up for a bit of it. What ya think? I think as a senior member we should prob take this to the lighting forums huh sorry i should have known better :holysheep:


----------



## the chef

No brother thats ok! We jacked a thread is all. I know the bulbs your talking about....with that output i'd go a bit bigger on the box but you'll be surprised in the confinment! If the inside is reflected good you'll have a veg box from hell!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

oh yea my boy krazycure helped with these boxes mylar'd up on the inside already has fans and a nice lil vent system i just wanted to put them to use because the hps's go in my closet you know and the boxes just take up room sitting there figured they could be used as well and i have been looking at cfl's lately for some reason and idk man just wanted to do it ya know? lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> Well i won't have many lights in there, I will be using the 100 watt cfl's rated over 10,000 lumens each i was thinking two of those in each box. That's over 20,000 lumens in that little box and a 150 watt hps put out about 16,000 and i know the light intensity is different between the two lights but i sorta figured with the light being confined in a space like those would make up for a bit of it. What ya think? I think as a senior member we should prob take this to the lighting forums huh sorry i should have known better :holysheep:



Where did you find 100W CFLs that put out over 10,000 lumens? Can you post a link?  That is far better watt to lumen ratio than ANY other fluoros and most MH--I have never seen them...


----------



## lowrydergrower775

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Where did you find 100W CFLs that put out over 10,000 lumens? Can you post a link?  That is far better watt to lumen ratio than ANY other fluoros and most MH--I have never seen them...



i am not sure if you found the link i posted in jabs thread but here it is 

hXXp://www.esplighting.com/92100b.html[/url]


----------



## HazeMe

Wow! lowrydergrower775, that's a very impressive output for those bulbs! I think I may invest in some of those for vegging and moms. 

Thanks
HazeMe


----------



## flaboy88

ya.. i wonder if any1 has used those b4 for a grow and has any pros/cons bout it


----------



## dman1234

that looks awesome but isnt it the same as a 400 watt MH

4 of the bulds will be 40,000 lumens

1 400 watt mh is  40,0000-50,000 lumens


----------



## lowrydergrower775

dman1234 said:
			
		

> that looks awesome but isnt it the same as a 400 watt MH
> 
> 4 of the bulds will be 40,000 lumens
> 
> 1 400 watt mh is  40,0000-50,000 lumens



mmm of course its not the same as hid but its pretty good for cfl's


----------



## leafminer

I do NOT believe them. I've sent them an email asking them if they can prove it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> i sure do love me some dank slow burning bud.. sensi star has never ceased to amaze me when packin a bowl how long it burns for.. :bong2:


i'm with you on the sensi star...man i want more.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

dman1234 said:
			
		

> that looks awesome but isnt it the same as a 400 watt MH
> 
> 4 of the bulds will be 40,000 lumens
> 
> 1 400 watt mh is 40,0000-50,000 lumens


yes in fact it is..as for floro bulbs, 10,[email protected] is only 20-25 more lumens than 2x 54w T5's...and if we get into the HID comparison, you'll notice that you'd need 15-16 of the 100w cfl's to equal a single 1000w HPS. and at $240 for 16 100w cfl's you can get a very nice 1000w HPS mag ballast. my luma 3.0's were only $200 each...the fact remains that pound for pound, the HPS wins every time.


----------

